# Boxing- suggested headgear?



## Jonathan (Sep 19, 2006)

I've already got the gloves (Main Event brand, as that's what was suggested by the guys at the gym) and handwraps... is there any specific headgear you'd suggest?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Jonathan,

We mainly do bareknuckle style here so we like to use a full cage for the face. it sounds like you are joining a more traditional modern gym so this is probably not appropriate or needed since you will be wearing gloves for sparring.

Have you looked into anything from Ringside yet? Good quality and they have several product lines that should fit any budget.
http://www.ringside.com/

you can often find some really good deals in the closeout section.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Ken!

Yeah, this is more of a 'traditional' boxing gym.  In looking at the site, it seems like there's not too much difference to be seen other than price.  But for those who have dealt with the little idiosyncracies of things like headwear, is there anything I should pay attentionto - construction, placement/shape of padding, etc.- when I look at these items?  Are cheek protectors important, or do they block periphreal view, for example?


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 19, 2006)

BOES seems to be a very popular brand.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 19, 2006)

Also, thoughts on mouthpieces (type, brands, etc.) would be welcome and appreciated. 

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2006)

For mouth pieces, I'd suggest Brain-Pad or Shock Doctor. Both are good. Don't buy one for a $1.50. Ya wanna protect your teeth & (for the most part) with mouth pieces, ya get what ya pay for.

I agree with the previous poster about Ringside.com. I'd also try Titleboxing.com. Both have good gear.

Best of luck to you. Keep your hands up!:ultracool


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> Thanks Ken!
> 
> Yeah, this is more of a 'traditional' boxing gym. In looking at the site, it seems like there's not too much difference to be seen other than price. But for those who have dealt with the little idiosyncracies of things like headwear, is there anything I should pay attentionto - construction, placement/shape of padding, etc.- when I look at these items? Are cheek protectors important, or do they block periphreal view, for example?


 
A lot of it comes down to personal preferences.  It's kind of like shoes.  One manufacturer may cut something in way that fits you a little better than another.  In a perfect world -- you could try on several and see what feels best.  But, until you've worn headgear for awhile, you won't know what's comfortable and fits well...  Realistically...  I'd look at 3 things: cost, cleanability, and protection.  (Cost & protection will be closely linked.)  You want quality headgear, and that's not going to be cheap.  You'll want to decide how much protection you want; some headgear is full face (if you're a model -- go for it), others extend more over the cheeks than some, and so on.  The catch I've found is that more protection means less vision...  Less of a problem in boxing than kickboxing, but still a problem.  And...you'll want headgear that you can clean easily.  If you spar -- expect to bleed.  No matter what -- expect to sweat.  You want to be able to clean it up without destroying it.  Fightgear (available via Ringside.com) has a few models that can be washed that I'm interested in -- but haven't tried yet.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 21, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> Realistically... I'd look at 3 things: cost, cleanability, and protection. (Cost & protection will be closely linked.) You want quality headgear, and that's not going to be cheap. You'll


 
Thanks for the info folks; btw, jks9199, I just realized you basically live around 'just down the road' (say, like, Rt. 29) from me!


----------

